
Amazon's plan to disrupt the prescription drug market - gameoflife
https://www.businessinsider.com/cvs-pillpack-lawsuit-reveals-amazon-plans-to-sell-employers-prescriptions-2019-6
======
aurizon
About time!! Americans have been swindled by the drug makers for decades.
Amazon has the cash to start a generic drug producer and make a good quality
product and sell it for a fraction of what people pay for generics now AND
still make a bundle. Many generic drugs are now sold for well over 100 times
the cost of production. This has to stop.

